# Really???



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

Just about 2 years since my "wife" decided she wanted a new start in life with an "old" friend....

Yesterday the oddest thing happened....I took my car to the local Sears for it's inspection. While I was waiting, I walked the mall, which I haven't been to since, well since before she left. 

I passed the little kiddie rides, where the boys would HAVE to go every trip, and I had this wave of sadness that has stuck for the last day and a half. I haven't thought in a while about how it was so easy for her to just replace me, replace all the memories, never look back.....I guess I haven't really felt like this in a while...it sucks.

Just journaling my thoughts I guess.....

Wish I would just stop having these thoughts....she certainly is happy....


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwwww....

Well, you would have that same nostalgia even if you were still married, since your kids are past that age now.

It's hard. We've all been through it. But it's also part of being alive. Keep journaling those thoughts!

And you don't know if she is happy or not. And it's moot now, anyway. Good luck amigo.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

when you get those memories try and think of the great time you had. No one can take away good memories.

PS I suck at doing that but trying to change my thinking as well.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Still 2 years after my divorce i still cannot bring myself to even watch TV shows we both liked let alone go places where we have gone together.

I remember last summer i was in the grocery store on a Friday evening before a long weekend. All i could hear were families making plans for bbqs, visits to friends and family. I just could not stand that scene. I left the store with my son without buying what i came for.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Intruder said:


> she certainly is happy....


Going by the proven affair statistic, on the 3rd year their relationship has a chance of 3% to succeed. Not something a person with common sense would risk taking.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Intruder said:


> Just about 2 years since my "wife" decided she wanted a new start in life with an "old" friend....
> 
> Yesterday the oddest thing happened....I took my car to the local Sears for it's inspection. While I was waiting, I walked the mall, which I haven't been to since, well since before she left.
> 
> ...


I still feel puzzled about that. For me, it was 18 years. I don't see how someone just flushes that down the toilet so easily.


----------



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks all.....was feeling down, and also felt like these things shouldn't be bothering me anymore......kind of reassuring to know others think the same from time to time.

Got me thinking about the family vacations in the summer etc....


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Intruder said:


> Thanks all.....was feeling down, and also felt like these things shouldn't be bothering me anymore......kind of reassuring to know others think the same from time to time.
> 
> Got me thinking about the family vacations in the summer etc....



I know exactly how you feel. At least you have some memories to hold on to. Our son was not even 18 months when the divorce was finalized.

We also travelled a lot prior to the kid. You cannot pay me to go back to a destination where we have been together before.


----------



## ABeautifulDisaster (May 24, 2012)

Maybe I am wrong to think like this but sometimes I just do.....Sometimes it flat out irks me to think my XH is out there....happy as a frigging pig in sh!t and I am sitting here wondering how to just DATE? When I am rational I know he may or may not be any happier than me....but feelings aren't always rational.....and I totally DO NOT get how people can toss things out like yesterday's trash and be gone....I just don't get it...and I am not wired that way....and ONE day to some one else that will be a GOOD thing.....Um yeah...


----------

